# Are Londinium beans worth the wait



## Sticky (Jan 10, 2013)

I subscribed to Londinium coffee at the end of January, however it appears they are so busy that they hadn't dispatched any coffee.

I pinged Reiss an email and he did say they were flat out at the moment and that he would try and get it out later this week.

This feels like a very different service level to Has Bean, I hope the beans are worth it.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

This unusual for Londinium - their service is normally very good, but it is a very small operation and the rush to get the Londinium I out seems to have disrupted roasting schedules.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm surprised as well, Reiss is usually very quick but I understand he has been very busy lately. I think this is a one off blip from them, they are a much smaller operation than has Bean.

If you like a darker roast then they are worth the wait, they do what they do very well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Was with reiss last week and he has been working through the night recently, his beans are definitely worth the wait and knock spots off has bean!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If somebody would like to send me enough beans to dial-in a couple of shots I would be happy send some in return . Really want to see what all the fuss is about. Not prepared to pay the huge premium for a 250g bag


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> If somebody would like to send me enough beans to dial-in a couple of shots I would be happy send some in return . Really want to see what all the fuss is about. Not prepared to pay the huge premium for a 250g bag


 You need to add a Berocca tablet to suit your palate...


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> Was with reiss last week and he has been working through the night recently, his beans are definitely worth the wait and knock spots off has bean!!!


Which beans compared to which? I'd be almost tempted to consider them if they weren't significantly more expensive than most of hasbeans offerings, or ravecoffee, or even union for that matter.

That and i've got about 2kg of greens to get through...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

RisingPower said:
 

> Which beans compared to which? I'd be almost tempted to consider them if they weren't significantly more expensive than most of hasbeans offerings, or ravecoffee, or even union for that matter.
> 
> That and I've got about 2kg of greens to get through...


If you like Has Bean I don't think you would like Londinium, I love Has Beans amazing selection and roasting style. I've had a few of Londinium's offerings and they're too dark for me.

I wouldnt say one is better than the other though, its far too subjective and they're both very good at what they do. It's all personal preference isn't it......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

RoloD said:


> You need to add a Berocca tablet to suit your palate...


Really? Just how far into 3rd crack have they been taken?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

aaronb said:


> If you like Has Bean I don't think you would like Londinium, I love Has Beans amazing selection and roasting style. I've had a few of Londinium's offerings and they're too dark for me.
> 
> I wouldnt say one is better than the other though, its far too subjective and they're both very good at what they do. It's all personal preference isn't it......


I like beans with any roast level. I like lighter south american coffees, like indonesian coffees, but generally, I only try different roasts with the south american beans most of the time as I know I like most of the indonesian beans darker (that may be my undoing)

It's the fact that all of londinium beans are ~twice the price of most of hasbeans/ravecoffee/union beans, which would put me off. It's almost the same with square mile.

I just can't see myself regularly spending >£10 a week on 250g of beans, but maybe that's just me.

I haven't had roasted beans from hasbean in aaagggeess, but then their roasting notes seemed to give pretty good results (for roasting in a gene).


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> Really? Just how far into 3rd crack have they been taken?


4th crack, it's like mainly on fire, with a bit of exploding beans


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It's the fact that all of londinium beans are ~twice the price of most of hasbeans/ravecoffee/union beans, which would put me off. It's almost the same with square mile.
> 
> I just can't see myself regularly spending >£10 a week on 250g of beans, but maybe that's just me.QUOTE]
> 
> Londinium's prices fall more into line with other roasters if you take up their subscription, which can just be for a single month.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

MWJB said:


> Londinium's prices fall more into line with other roasters if you take up their subscription, which can just be for a single month.


Why would I necessarily want a subscription? It's great if you want to try their coffees regularly, but, I mainly roast green beans.

Then you end up tied into what beans they send rather than necessarily what you like the sound of.

I'd also like to alternate between roasters.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you buy half a kilo the costs come down.

If you want a slightly darker Indonesian coffee them do give them a try, Like I said earlier they do what they do very well. Reiss is a nice guy and very passionate about what he does.

Its worth paying a bit more just as a one off, so you can see what else is out there.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Basically, because Londinium is a very small, specialist company which roasts to order it doesn't make sense for them to deal in odd 250g packs. However, Reiss does make this offer on his website:

"If you are not impressed, contact us and send the whole lot back and we will refund you - all our coffees are sold with this guarantee.

In this way we learn what people don't like, and we get a second chance to send you something you do like."


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

RoloD said:


> Basically, because Londinium is a very small, specialist company which roasts to order it doesn't make sense for them to deal in odd 250g packs. However, Reiss does make this offer on his website:
> 
> "If you are not impressed, contact us and send the whole lot back and we will refund you - all our coffees are sold with this guarantee.
> 
> In this way we learn what people don't like, and we get a second chance to send you something you do like."


Tbh I would struggle to get through more than 250g in a week.

Do they have many indonesians atm?

I'll give them a go though soon


----------



## Sticky (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your feedback, I'm looking forward to trying different roasters.

I am definitely moving towards a lighter roast, however having tried coffee at Prufrock's recently and getting a really strong treacle flavour, I can't imagine who likes that flavour.

After Gaarydyke1 pointed out that my usual coffee source was like paying perfume prices, everything seems reasonably priced to me.

I have just got some beans from Hands-on coffee, their lusty glaze and North Coast roast.


----------

